# New Co2 Setup (Paintball)



## Aquastu (24 Apr 2019)

Evening all,

I've recently embarked on my first Nano Aquascape - Its a 30litre cube that is well planted and I plan to use pressurised Co2 to maintain plant growth however I have a few questions around my choice of cylinder and the adaptors.

I was thinking of buying the below Paintball CO2 cylinder as it is fairly small, neat and a fair size to run on the 30 cube:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Empi...732993&hash=item19ebb5d4d8:g:Ha4AAOxyJX1TCyv9

I assume this type of bottle is refillable? I have found a local Sporting Goods shop that will do refills for £5.

I am also aware that paintball use cylinders have a needle valve and require an adaptor in order the CO2 to feed through readily to the regulator (without pressing down on the needle valve) but cannot seem to find the adaptor/valve in the UK. Is the below the right one?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-prod...406509&hash=item48a615f018:g:b3cAAOSwH2VaKoMB


I will add a link soon to my mini journal of the tank, as I am nearing the end of my successful DSM phase!

Any help from those with experience of similar set ups would be great.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Apr 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I can’t help but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along soon who may be able to answer your question.


----------



## Ed Wiser (25 Apr 2019)

Well this is just a turn on type valve. There is no way to adjust the Co2 with a needle valve. 
http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/gla-gro-paintball-co2-regulator.html

Here is a full paintball kit.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Apr 2019)

https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...for-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
Use with a standard regulator with solenoid...





hoggie


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2019)

The paintball bottles and valves afaik are USA standard Pipe Thread (NPT) and UNF, the European CO² bottles and valves/regulators are DIN in standard British Pipe Thread (BSPT and BSPP). Both are fairly simmular in diameter but the thread has a diiferent angle and can have a slight different pitch and diameter and there for in some cases don't fit and some cases does fit, but than the difference in thread is not safely usable for high pressure connections.  Thus beware even if it seems to fit it's not realy suitable and might be unsafe..

The European CO² valves are all M21,8 x 1/4 thread named DIN 477

You would need the CGA 320 addapter
https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/cga320-paintball-co2-adapter-for-co2-regulators-p176.html


----------



## Aquastu (25 Apr 2019)

Thanks everyone for input. I have now seen similar adaptor and full CO2 setups on CO2 supermarket also.




zozo said:


> The paintball bottles and valves afaik are USA standard Pipe Thread (NPT) and UNF, the European CO² bottles and valves/regulators are DIN in standard British Pipe Thread (BSPT and BSPP). Both are fairly simmular in diameter but the thread has a diiferent angle and can have a slight different pitch and diameter and there for in some cases don't fit and some cases does fit, but than the difference in thread is not safely usable for high pressure connections.  Thus beware even if it seems to fit it's not realy suitable and might be unsafe..
> 
> The European CO² valves are all M21,8 x 1/4 thread named DIN 477
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response zozo. I wouldn't like to take the chance to be honest and dont like the idea of it not fitting or being safe. I have also been offered a second hand 3L air bottle (used for pcp airguns) for just  £20 however the test certificate has just ran out in March. Is this a necessity? I believe this is for commercial use only - will local business refill cylinders without a test cert?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Apr 2019)

There seem to be so many sources for smaller non standard CO2 bottles like welding and paintball bottles. I wonder which actually works out the cheapest in the end. I understand that not everyone wants a pub CO2 bottle or fire extinguisher in their lounge!


----------



## soggybongo (25 Apr 2019)

would have thought co2 fire extinguisher past its test date is the cheapest option and probably the most used be it in or out of date.


----------



## Aquastu (25 Apr 2019)

Also found CGA320 UK thread 1.1lL bottle on ebay for £35
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAINTBAL...673256?hash=item443584d2a8:g:XbAAAOSwMmlbcH7n


----------



## zozo (26 Apr 2019)

Aquastu said:


> will local business refill cylinders without a test cert?



No i guess they do not, they will ask you te buy a new bottle.. the test cert is a safety cert, you can play stuppid and play with your own life that is your responsibility.. If a certified bussines plays with your life, they can be held responsible for it, lose their permit if they get caught doing so.

Next to an pressurized air bottle is not a CO² bottle, even if the cert was still valid they probably would not fill it with CO².. Certified safety regulations are pretty strict..


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Apr 2019)

Even for nano aquriums I find it easy just to use a ready made complete CO2 kit The DD Freshwater set comes supplied with 600 co2 bottle and although it uses dispossable bottles, Halfords MIG 600 CO2 bottles can be used, you really best with solenoid and they come supplied in the kit. Sponser Aqua Essentials have them,mines been ok for several years now


----------



## lazybones51 (26 Apr 2019)

When I looked the small disposable CO2 bottles were cheapest from Toolstation, see here. I did look at the paintball route, however it's getting them refilled which could be an issue.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Apr 2019)

lazybones51 said:


> When I looked the small disposable CO2 bottles were cheapest from Toolstation, see here. I did look at the paintball route, however it's getting them refilled which could be an issue.



That one only seems to hold 390g whilst this one holds 600g for a similar price?

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Apr 2019)

I went the paintball route on my small 30c so it would fit in the cabinet. The WIFE has trouble with any aquarium in HER HOUSE. So I have to make sure it meets her standard.
Her in the states Paintball Co2 tanks are easy to refill at Sporting goods stores. My new 120p will have a larger co2 bottle as it will be against a wall with my garage. Where all my other aquarium equipment is located for the Reef tanks.


----------



## lazybones51 (26 Apr 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> That one only seems to hold 390g whilst this one holds 600g for a similar price?
> 
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/


Unfortunately I needed a 390g as the larger 600g won't fit in my cabinet  

Still, i've managed just over two months out of one 390g canister so far, so not too bad.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Apr 2019)

lazybones51 said:


> Unfortunately I needed a 390g as the larger 600g won't fit in my cabinet
> 
> Still, i've managed just over two months out of one 390g canister so far, so not too bad.



If you look at the picture it says on the bottle:
*SAME SIZE BOTTLE* WITH 54% MORE GAS. 
I assume this is done with higher pressure? I think I’ve seen both 36 bar and 55 bar mentioned for these cylinders.


----------



## lazybones51 (27 Apr 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> If you look at the picture it says on the bottle:
> *SAME SIZE BOTTLE* WITH 54% MORE GAS.
> I assume this is done with higher pressure? I think I’ve seen both 36 bar and 55 bar mentioned for these cylinders.


That's very interesting, I'll have to pop in to the local Machine Mart and check one out.


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2019)

At 55bar CO2 is a liquid at room temperature at 36bar will be just pressurised gas, which is why you get so much more in same volume at 55bar.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Apr 2019)

lazybones51 said:


> That's very interesting, I'll have to pop in to the local Machine Mart and check one out.



If you check out the Machinemart website they sell this 600g one for £14.39:

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/

And this 390g one for £13.19:

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder/

Strange indeed!


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Apr 2019)

I guess your paying for the whole manafacture,same size bottle etc either way they are reasonably priced ,Halfords similarly priced


----------

